# Morning Walk Vids



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

On our morning walk - my Hungarian-American Cuddle Dog.

Nothing earth-shatteringly good about these vids; just me and pup in the back yard today.

Sorta cute when she sees the helicopter overhead.

Helo: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvGWDZudqsY

Run, bound, squat, poo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR3VSQ_KA4I

Bound, Run, turn, attack!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMJtuFwy-dc


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Aoife is such a little bundle of joy! Love the high-grass hopping, ears flapping in the air!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Suliko. I'm so proud of her. Sometimes I think she may need a big sister.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What a cutie! She has gotten so big! No more tail between her legs now!!! I LOVE the puppy run - looks like a nice way to spend Father's Day morning!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks OM. I hope you get to meet her someday.  She's gaining confidence by the day!

Was a nice father's day. Kids made cards and all that.


----------

